# Fresh Find: 1980 Cook Brothers Three Bar Cruiser



## sworley (Aug 23, 2021)

Color me as the type that gets a friendly tinge of jealousy when others post about their fresh find Krates, early rays and Fastbacks. Even if they paid a decent amount, they still had the opportunity to return some fresh bikes into the fold that for some reason just don't seem to exist around here.

Well, this past week I think my find of a lifetime occurred and it kind of makes all those common Schwinns look inconsequential. Here's how it unfolded: About two weeks ago I was in the bike shop downtown getting some advice on lacing up wheels and buying some bearings. While there, the owner casually mentions that a Cook Bros. might be donated to a local housing charity shop. His wife volunteers there and heard one of the other volunteers had some bikes to donate soon. I low-key flipped out inside.

So, the next few days I stalked that donation center pretty hard. I was their first customer when they opened, visited over my lunch break, biked over around closing time, left notes with the employees to call if a "men's bike" appeared, etc. This went on only about a day or two before I got a text from a friend who also works at the bike shop, he presumably learned from the owner's wife - the bike had come in already the week prior and sold within hours of being on the floor. I was crestfallen but at least I could sleep now, haha. It was a bummer I missed out but after hearing that the bike sold for good money, at least it wasn't going to be a college kid's beater on campus. At $2k it had hopefully found a loving home to someone who knew what it was.

A day or two later I couldn't give up on it. I had the long-shot idea that maybe the new owner would want to sell to me. I went in to see if they'd even consider giving me the name of another customer or if that was way out of left-field. It must've been a slow day cause all the volunteers were just hanging out around the register. They were conducive to my story and as one guy looked in his cell phone for the contact, another volunteer piped up and said "I donated that bike. It was a good bike but I think I may have short cycled the battery or something." A bit taken back, I replied that I wasn’t after an e-bike, it was my understanding that the bike donated was a Cook Bros cruiser. She laughed and said that she wouldn't have donated her Cook Bros, she was more interested in selling it outright and that she still had it.

At that point, she and I had a sidebar conversation about the bike, her history with it, and some initial talks about price. It was her pride and joy and she was willing to sell but still a bit reluctant. Unfortunately, it was getting to a point where she could no longer ride it as the top tube was too tall. She also mentioned her house needed some costly repairs. I learned she bought the bike used at Lee's Schwinn shop in Ft. Collins in 1982 cause she liked the colors. Fair enough. The bike was built by a shop employee who was always building bikes and then it was onto the next thing. Mountain bikes were in and cruisers were old-hat. In the following years, this bike would follow her to CA (where kids on the strand complimented her on the cool Cooks Bros. cruiser), TX (where the wool seat cover and handlebar bag were stolen but nothing else), WY (bike reg stickers from Cheyenne still adorn the headtube) and finally Iowa (picture from RAGBRAI below). It was fun to listen to these stories of how much the bike meant to her and the connection it had. Hell, the oldest bike I have had is about 11 years old now and we don't have these memorable stories!

So throughout the week we texted a lot and made arrangements to make a transaction. She finally sent over photos one night and I was stoked to see a very original bike and one well-lived at that. We arranged a meeting point for the next time she'd be in town and did the deal. The price was one I would call mutually beneficial. She will get her home repaired and I got a really cool bike at a price I could afford. It was a four-figure sum, undoubtedly crazy to the uninitiated (like my wife) but it always feels great helping good people. Since then we've kept in touch and I've enjoyed our conversations! I do not have any intentions to sell anytime soon, I, of course, intend to keep things original and period but change out some items to my liking, saving all the original bits. I've also enjoyed meeting all the CA Cook Bros experts who I've consulted with before and after the purchase. Thanks for reading!












I love this picture from RAGBRAI '89!


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 23, 2021)

Wow, that’s a great score!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 23, 2021)

Outstanding!
Way to ferret that one out.
There’s a few guys out here, that’ll pay really big money for that.
So, if you’re ever in need of some expensive house repairs, the Golden State beckons.
Just sayin!
Congrats on the wonderful acquisition.
Nice score!


----------



## sworley (Aug 23, 2021)

Tear down went well today. It always makes me nervous pulling hard on the crank puller with old alloy crank arms. Thankfully the threads held!

This bike would occasionally come into the shop for service but beats me what for. Everything is dirty as hell and out of adjustment.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 23, 2021)

Thanks for sharing your story. Enjoy such an awesome slice of BMX history. Looking forward to seeing it come together again.


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 23, 2021)

Now you have to get it ready for RAGBRAI 2022!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 23, 2021)

I used to read about RAGBRAI in Bicycling magazine back in the 80’s, but you’ll have to refresh my memory on what the acronym stands for?
I know it’s a long distance ride in Iowa, but that’s about it.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 24, 2021)

Great to know these are still out there in the wild!
And that they are not all in the Golden State...
Congratulations, and I look forward to future posts.


----------



## sworley (Aug 24, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> I used to read about RAGBRAI in Bicycling magazine back in the 80’s, but you’ll have to refresh my memory on what the acronym stands for?
> I know it’s a long distance ride in Iowa, but that’s about it.



It stands for the Registers Annual Great Bike Ride Across Iowa. Essentially a week-long party bike ride across the state of Iowa. I did my first one in 2002 at the tender age of 16. Fast times that week...


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 24, 2021)

Thanks, for the explanation.
We had a few similar rides like that out here in the 80’s.
They were all in Baja California, in three different lengths.
A 50 mile, Rosarita to Ensenada.  75, mile, Tecate to Ensenada. 100 mile. Mexicali to San Felipe.
They were all a race if you were anywhere near the front, and a total beer fest party if you were in the back.
Typically they would attract about 10,000 cyclists, so the party at the finish line was always a blast.
We’d make a three day weekend of it, and those were some of the best times I ever had on a bike.
My favorite of the three rides was Tecate to Ensenada.
There’s a brewery in Tecate, so the party atmosphere the night before the ride was classic 1980’s Mexico.
Then the party at Hussongs Cantina in Ensenada the night after the ride was extremely festive to say the least.
That was kind of the height of the bicycle boom, just before the Mountain Bike boom hit.
Then it was all about the Fat Tire Festivals.
But that’s another story.😎


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 24, 2021)

if I saw that at a garage sale I would never think it was a $2,000 bike.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 24, 2021)

Saw this recently, big $$

https://www.ebay.com/itm/224535807583?campid=5335809022


----------



## sworley (Aug 24, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> if I saw that at a garage sale I would never think it was a $2,000 bike.



$2K would be a steal! That's what her broken Electra e-bike sold for, this was more than $2K!

But yes, to the average passerby or even a bicycle enthusiast it doesn't look like anything out of the ordinary! Old rusty cruiser...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 24, 2021)

that's just nutty... how much were they new?


----------



## HBSyncro (Aug 24, 2021)

I remember the racing cruisers in the 80s although I never came close to getting one.  The other one I always lusted after was a Bassett.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 24, 2021)

Yeah, 2K would be the,  jump on a plane and go get it price.
One got parted out recently and brought something like 24K!
There was a repaired frame one, that just sold for 11K.
There’s a Cartel out here that’s driving the price of those, through the roof.
I wouldn’t be surprised if that one ends up in one of those guys hands.
If I found that at a thrift store, the first call I made would be to the Strand Crusiers.
Although, maybe not.
That is a pretty bad ass bike. Lol!


----------



## sworley (Aug 24, 2021)

Some more tear down today. I want to get those bearings out, grease the shells and repress for future serviceability and also to wash and wax the frame. Fun sticker on the fork steerer. Damn this frame is LIGHT!


----------



## The Terrier (Aug 24, 2021)

Congrats! I love your tale of the chase. Anybody know of any existing accessible drawings of these frames? I'd love to see a post on measurements of chain stay (center to center), seat tube (center to top), head tube length, effective top tube length, fork axle to crown length, head tube angle, seat tube angle, etc. Other than the loop-tail and machined head tube, were these frames any different in design to the pre war, "clunker" based bikes? Also what are the main triangle tube dimensions on these? 1" top tube, 1" seat tube, 1 1/8" down tube? Again, congrats on a great bike!


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 24, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> that's just nutty... how much were they new?



Whole bike new was probably less than $600.

Problem was supply.  Most weren't shipped past the rockies.

In 1978 to 1982 there was also a thing called inflation so it was rare that a kid could get his old man to spring for high end bmx bikes.

House interest was 17% so most dads were having a hard time paying mortgages.

Hence the outrageous prices now.  They are rare.  Cook parts are rare.  That slant stem is probably 2k now.  Bars ... Bearing cups...cranks. All big money.

Congrats.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 24, 2021)

I missed the whole BMX thing. $600.00 in 1978 could get you a Campy equipped Reynolds tubing road bike.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 24, 2021)

Yeah, my first inkling that these bikes were hot, was when I saw a seat post clamp go for $2,000!
The thing looked like something you could easily make in your garage, with the most basic machining skills.
Since then, I’ve seen some amazing auction results for Cook Bros bikes and parts.
Finding them at a thrift store, is definitely the way to go. Lol!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 24, 2021)

I will definitely be paying more attention to these types of bikes at garage sales and whatnot.  🙂


----------



## ozzie (Sep 1, 2021)

The Cook Bros frames and gear were top shelf, aviation/race car level build quality. The great engineering, materials and build quality isn't reflected in the simplicity of many of the parts they made. The stuff will outlive us all. Great find in quite a rare color. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 2, 2021)

Boy I could see your excitement radiating off the pictures...Lol!  Thats the kinda of fox hunting I normally do and it rarely pays off so congrats!  
Closest Ive come is buying an 84 Hutch Trickstar for 20 bucks a few years back....even then getting it home didnt feel real.


----------



## sworley (Sep 6, 2021)

Some progress. Waxed the heck out of the frame and fork and oiled the surface rust areas for more protection. Not like this thing will see rain anyway but piece of mind. Cleaned up and adjusted the BB, axles, got a straight seatpost, .005 post shim and Brooks saddle. Unfortunately the fork crown race is really loose, not sure which direction I’ll take on that. The bondo trick sounds the least intrusive vs punching marks in the fork. A new Tange Meriter crown race is unobtainium, apparently. 

Between this and the nice, original Yamaha Motobike earlier this summer I’m realizing getting bikes from female owners is the ticket! Everything is straight, wheels are true, bearings feel great. You know if I dude owned this it would’ve been spray painted three times, frame welds broken, wheels turned to squares from jumping the Snake River, etc.

Rounding it out, this week hopefully my tires will come and a generous guy from CA sent me some vintage Matthews cruiser bars to run. Can’t wait to get it going again!


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 6, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## ozzie (Sep 6, 2021)

sworley said:


> Some progress. Waxed the heck out of the frame and fork and oiled the surface rust areas for more protection. Not like this thing will see rain anyway but piece of mind. Cleaned up and adjusted the BB, axles, got a straight seatpost, .005 post shim and Brooks saddle. Unfortunately the fork crown race is really loose, not sure which direction I’ll take on that. The bondo trick sounds the least intrusive vs punching marks in the fork. A new Tange Meriter crown race is unobtainium, apparently.
> 
> Between this and the nice, original Yamaha Motobike earlier this summer I’m realizing getting bikes from female owners is the ticket! Everything is straight, wheels are true, bearings feel great. You know if I dude owned this it would’ve been spray painted three times, frame welds broken, wheels turned to squares from jumping the Snake River, etc.
> 
> ...



Shimming the crown race and securing it with bearing adhesive may be another option.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Sep 6, 2021)

Stoked for you man! Great story, and an amazing pick up! Absolutely stunning bike. I had second hand anticipation anxiety for you when you were waiting to pick it up 😂

thought on the crown race. Is it possible the race was changed at some point? And someone may have mistakenly thrown a 27.0 on there? (Should be 26.4) there’s likely a compatible race available.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 7, 2021)

sworley said:


> Some progress. Waxed the heck out of the frame and fork and oiled the surface rust areas for more protection. Not like this thing will see rain anyway but piece of mind. Cleaned up and adjusted the BB, axles, got a straight seatpost, .005 post shim and Brooks saddle. Unfortunately the fork crown race is really loose, not sure which direction I’ll take on that. The bondo trick sounds the least intrusive vs punching marks in the fork. A new Tange Meriter crown race is unobtainium, apparently.
> 
> Between this and the nice, original Yamaha Motobike earlier this summer I’m realizing getting bikes from female owners is the ticket! Everything is straight, wheels are true, bearings feel great. You know if I dude owned this it would’ve been spray painted three times, frame welds broken, wheels turned to squares from jumping the Snake River, etc.
> 
> ...



Thats cleaning up nice.crazy they put the registration sticker right on the headtube.was just an old bike back then.could you imagine if you only knew.........


----------



## sworley (Sep 7, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> Thats cleaning up nice.crazy they put the registration sticker right on the headtube.was just an old bike back then.could you imagine if you only knew.........



No kidding! Couldn't they have chosen a less apparent place to put it?! I tried peeling up an edge but no dice. I also hear the Cook decals are fragile as heck so I guess it stays. They also carved the registration number into the downtube, ugh.


----------



## sworley (Sep 8, 2021)

Well, no dis-service to the PO's time in the Air Force, I'm sure Cheyenne is a fine town but that uggo-ass sticker does not need to be covering the beautiful headbadge decal on MY bike. So this morning, despite what my Cook Bro's advisors were telling me about fragile decals, I went downstairs armed with my wife's hairdryer, got the headtube glowing red, then carefully began picking at corners. I'm beyond stoked with the result. It's a bummer to lose that history and if the reg sticker was placed just about anywhere else I would've kept it. But it is starting to feel more like my bike now, which I love.

Some vintage Matthews BMX cruiser bars came in from California today, too. Just waiting on tires now, which appear to be several days out.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 9, 2021)

I cant believe that worked! Very kool.dig the bars.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 9, 2021)

How did you go fitting the crown race?


----------



## sworley (Sep 9, 2021)

ozzie said:


> How did you go fitting the crown race?



Haven't buttoned that down yet. Maybe tonight I'll get that pulled and look into it


----------



## ozzie (Sep 9, 2021)

Can you take a photo of the race? I believe you said in a earlier post it was unique to the headset.


----------



## sworley (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## ozzie (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks. Definitely looks different from the usual Tange crown races. I would measure the ID with a vernier and compare to the fork. You may be able to substitute yours with a race from a Tange Mx-2 set. My best guess you would need a race with a 26.4 ID   like the Mx-2.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 9, 2021)

BTW is that $54.50 price tag on the Cook Bros fork?


----------



## sworley (Sep 9, 2021)

ozzie said:


> BTW is that $54.50 price tag on the Cook Bros fork?



Haha, yep! That was a fun surprise the first time I pulled the fork. I'll take hundreds of them at that price!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 9, 2021)

Nice job on that registration sticker.
I’m beyond stoked, and it’s not even my bike.


----------



## sworley (Sep 10, 2021)

I got the headset race shimmed last night at the bike shop but the pop can was likely not enough, I still have some wiggle that I cannot adjust out. Maybe need a Sapporo can, lol. 

New tires came today and man, not sure I'm feeling them. What a bummer modern mfgs need to put their massive logos on everything. I like the idea of the lightweight, high quality and suppleness of modern tires but am unsure of the look. Good thing I can always run these on my Kona instead.


----------



## dasberger (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm with you on the tires...  I know they're a thing but I think you lose the beauty of those gold rims with the gum walls.  Any other color gum walls for sure... They would pop with black tires!


----------



## ozzie (Sep 10, 2021)

I have the same issue with the massive logos on many of the tires today especially most of the tires by Maxxis. If you want some great black walls, imo the best tire at the moment is the S&M speedball. No printed logos, quality construction, 70 psi rated, fast rolling and smooth ride. Reasonably priced too. I have them on 2 of my bikes including my Cook Bros tribute.


----------



## sworley (Sep 12, 2021)

Had to put the blackwalls back on. Seems unfortunate to laden this lightweight cruiser with heavier parts but vintage is the answer on this rig. I’ll apply the lighter tires to my 90s Kona, I guess. Next up I need to source a nicer freewheel as the original has some odd oscillation in it. And I need to re-shim that crown race again.


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 12, 2021)

Yup.no modern lookin tires.looks way better on black tires


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 12, 2021)

If it was mine,id change out the pivot bolt and cable and run the brake in the rear.


----------



## sworley (Sep 12, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> If it was mine,id change out the pivot bolt and cable and run the brake in the rear.



Yeah, not sure if I’ll run front, rear or both. Also keeping my eye out for another gold Ukai 26 to lace up a coaster. Great to have options!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 13, 2021)

It would be nice having a coaster brake setup too.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 13, 2021)

Looks fantastic!  The blackwall tires take it over the top!


----------



## Lars Cohn (Sep 13, 2021)

I had the exact same model headset and it wobbled upon installation on two of my old school bmx bikes. I eventually tried a bear -trap and the cups fit more snuggly on both frames. I'm able to tighten the beartrap without wobble.


----------



## sworley (Sep 20, 2021)

Some progress, figured if I was going to run those heavy tires, I didn't need to run the heavy tubes, too. Also got a new White Industries freewheel for it but 1. my diagnosis of the old freewheel having play in it was wrong, this exhibited the same behavior so likely it's a bent axle. 2. the bigger FW body hits the frame in the dropout so I'll be refurbing the skinny, old freewheel and reinstalling.

I have new hub bearings coming for the Sunshine hubs and I'll have my local shop ensure the axles are straight. Still having a heck of a time with the headset, thinking I may just replace it. Any recommendations? I like this one. I want something quality, period looking and new. Not going to dick around with mix and matching old, worn parts.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/283782942117?campid=5335809022

Lastly, there was a criterium downtown Saturday so it was a great chance for my wife and me to ride the looptails.


----------



## ozzie (Sep 20, 2021)

Tange headsets are great. The one in the link provided should fit and will be light. If you want a chrome plated Tange HS, have a look at the MX-2 but it will be a little heavier. My personal favorite for most of my builds.


----------



## sworley (Sep 28, 2021)

Some more progress. Installed new sealed bearings in the 2nd gen Sunshine hubs, put the old freewheel back on as it was not the issue, installed the rear brake and some new DiaCompe cable clamps.

I was able to finally adjust the old headset somehow. I did take the fork downtown again to have the race pounded hard again to be sure. I'll go for a good ride tonight to ensure it does not come loose again.

Installed some Hunt Wilde grips but not sure about the color, pretty loud! Kinda was going for a primary color thing and to pull out the red of the decals... I also have a set in dark blue that I could run, too.


----------



## Metalbender (Oct 12, 2021)

Very cool Sam!  Thanks for posting the neat history!  The bike is in good hands.  We need to get a cruise going in Ames....would be so much fun.


----------



## sworley (Oct 12, 2021)

Metalbender said:


> Very cool Sam!  Thanks for posting the neat history!  The bike is in good hands.  We need to get a cruise going in Ames....would be so much fun.



Thanks, Darrell! Yeah, that would be awesome!


----------



## sworley (Jan 14, 2022)

Recently I played around with a coaster brake set up on the Cook. I borrowed the coaster wheels off my Kona and I really enjoyed it - I've never been the biggest fan of the freewheel/brake setup on cruisers. I also brought over the S&M High Husky bars and Brooks Professional saddle from the Kona, replacing some loaner bars and a newer B17 saddle. 

I've also been playing with BB spindles as the one that came on this bike was extraordinarily too long for a single chainring setup. The first-gen DuraAce cranks are a nice departure from all the mismatched gold ano bits on this bike. 

I got lucky on eBay the other morning with this NOS high flange Shimano coaster being listed with a decent priced BIN. I've sourced a matching gold ano Ukai rim to match the front wheel and I'll get that laced up soon. I'd really like to use this opportunity to find and lace up a Cook Bros. front hub but good luck finding one of those!


----------



## sworley (Mar 3, 2022)

I recently picked up some Cook Bros. Longhorn bars from a California seller. I figured a set of these would give me the true Cook 26 experience. These appear to be 2nd gen models produced from 1980 til '83? So the right gen for my '80 frame and also my favorite iteration of the Longhorns. In true Cook fashion, these are phenomenally lightweight and very high quality. I love that the previous owner left the Fiesta Cruise decal on there, an institution for CA Cook 3-bar riders.

I also went ahead and re-installed the Cook seatpost - that's too pretty to just sit in the parts bin, enough though a conventional straight seatpost probably better fits this short torso author. Still struggling through BB spindles currently, the few reproduction spindles have some odd specs that are not JIS or ISO... Gotta love it.


----------



## sworley (Apr 13, 2022)

Went back to the straight post per advice from the Cook experts. Supposedly the tolerances between the post and the frame on these were pretty loose and a brass shim is recommended to prevent damage to the seat tube. Running the layback post was not advised at all due to the extra stresses but she ran it, even shimless, for many years. Oh well, the layback is too short for me anyway.

I finally got the correct width BB spindle installed (original was way wide) and found some standard JIS cranks to run after trying three sets! 1st gen Dura Ace (which were JIS low profile, weird) then some Campagnolo Record Strada (ISO) and finally these Sugino Mightys were the ticket.

Next up I'll be lacing a coaster brake wheel. I have the hub and a donor matching gold Ukai front wheel but am stuck in 14ga rim/spoke and 12ga hub spoke hole purgatory. Hopefully some spoke washers can save the day.


----------



## sworley (Jun 30, 2022)

Laced up a coaster brake rear wheel for the bike using a Ukai gold ano rim I got via a complete front wheel. I re-used the wheel's vintage spokes and laced up a NOS Bendix 96 (repop Morrow brake arm) for that vintage look. New spokes would've really stood out! 

I really like this configuration - clean, simple and coaster brake.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jun 30, 2022)

Love it man. Looks better every time I see it!


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 30, 2022)

That is sick as Hell!


----------



## sworley (Jun 30, 2022)

Thanks for the kind words, @Dizzle Problems and @Lonestar, appreciated!


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 30, 2022)

sworley said:


> Thanks for the kind words, @Dizzle Problems and @Lonestar, appreciated!



Thanks for posting it...what a beauty


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 30, 2022)

That looks really nice. Your definitely doing it justice.


----------



## sworley (Jun 30, 2022)

Thanks! 
It was a good mail day today. The rear hub was a Christmas gift from a good friend last year and the front hub took 7 months of very frequently hitting refresh on eBay and BMXmuseum classifieds, haha! The ad was up for three minutes when I had to snipe it with that trigger finger! It came via a complete 24” wheelset but I finally got one and thankfully it’s a third-gen like my rear hub. Bummer they’re not period correct for my ‘80 but oh well.

I plan to unlace the Sunshine hubs and re-lace th to the spokes and rims that came with the bike.


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 6, 2022)

Hey man bike looks great think about it this way not everyone bought all there parts at the same time “the hubs could have been put on a few years after the frame set was bought “atleast the hubs aren’t earlier then the frame set


----------



## sworley (Jul 6, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> Hey man bike looks great think about it this way not everyone bought all there parts at the same time “the hubs could have been put on a few years after the frame set was bought “atleast the hubs aren’t earlier then the frame set



Yeah, good point. I'm a stickler for factory-correct and period-correct but these were pretty much all sold as framesets, not completes. So there's not really a "correct" build to follow. This is good and bad but sometimes drives me crazy overthinking it, haha!


----------



## ozzie (Jul 6, 2022)

Nice work on a killer bike. You can probably hot rod that Bendix coaster by replacing the caged balls on the drive side with loose balls and adding a few extra as well. I have done it to many Shimano cb-e110 hubs which I believe was cloned from the Bendix.


----------



## sworley (Jul 12, 2022)

More progress. Tore down the original rear wheel to lace the Cook rear hub and installed new SR-8 bearings in the front hub. I’m hoping the spokes are the right length to re-use.

I was going to convert the front hub to a solid axle but the ID/OD of the bearing/hub shell is actually different from the solid axle rear. Bummer, few things look worse than a QR axle on a vintage cruiser. Oh well. Was advised against improvising a different bearing/axle by the Cook Bros. Godfather so here it is.


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 13, 2022)

When you get it in your final stage you should bring it back by the old owner and get another picture together with it. Just a thought it was part of her life for a long time I’m sure she would love to see it all fixed up continuing it’s journey


----------



## sworley (Jul 13, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> When you get it in your final stage you should bring it back by the old owner and get another picture together with it. Just a thought it was part of her life for a long time I’m sure she would love to see it all fixed up continuing it’s journey



Oh yes. She lives pretty close by and we keep in touch often. I enjoy giving her updates about my changes and also to let her know how I appreciate it.


----------



## sworley (Sep 1, 2022)

Finally got my Cook hubs laced up. The rear flip flop hub was a Christmas gift from a good friend but I’ll be running the coaster brake wheel more frequently.

The front hub is unfortunately a later 3rd gen (Alpine) and the quick release axle doesn’t look at home as much as a bolt through would. Oh well, at least it has a cool, period Campagnolo skewer, I guess…


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 2, 2022)

Man you have really done that bike right.looks good.the qr hub is just as kool to me.


----------

